# Suburbs in Melbourne



## sarahtriv (Sep 2, 2007)

We are looking to emigrate to Melbourne and would like to know where you think the best area is to live.
We are a family of 4 with 2 children - 7 & 4. We would like to be in a safe, family friendly area with reasonable housing costs and good schools! Does this exist?
Don't mind renting at first, but want to be able to find a good school for the children to start in straight away.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, sarahtriv. I've moved your post to the Australia forum in the By Country section, where you will get a better response. Good luck with your plans to move.


----------

